

Ask HN: When is the new MacBook Pro coming? - askar

So disappointed with Apple&#x27;s ignorance on Retina MacBook Pro on yesterday&#x27;s event. I hope they release the refreshed Haswell based rMBP soon. Do you have any idea of when we can expect the new MacBook Pros?<p>Just take my money and get me the damn laptop I want. Are you insane Apple? Google released a few today and all the other brands have one out there.
======
_pius
This buyers guide tracks rumors and trends in order to answer just that sort
of question:
[http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/](http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/)

~~~
arn
yep, very soon. Sept/Oct. We'll (MacRumors) will have a full roundup on it
soon.

------
tagabek
I think their plan is to emphasize their new iPhones as much as possible. In
addition to not sharing this event with other devices, they are not accepting
preorders for the iPhone 5S, which implies that they want to build as much
hype as possible, and to get people waiting in lines again.

They'll release new devices when it makes sense to their marketing team.

------
ncw96
If I had to guess, it will be this fall with the new Mac OS X release.

------
true_religion
I pretty much just gave up and bought the Feburary editions, I can't imagine
Haswell will do much more than add to battery life.

------
shirro
Probably still trying to shift their old stock.

------
alexgaribay
Not soon enough.

